#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-13
<Kilos> Researcher you went quiet. you ok?
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<barlas> What's up?
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Kilos: What kind of farmer are you? And where do you farm?
<Kilos> in south africa, and on a small holding and keep sheep
<barlas> Nice
<Kilos> grow own vegetables in summer as well
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-14
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka-> Lol, its all the way you and me, :p
<Kilos> yeah
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-15
<Guest71690> hi Kilos
<Guest71690> :)
<Kilos> good morning
<Researcher-> Good morning
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> i never went quite actually i am just idling
<Researcher-> how are you Kilos
<Researcher-> hi barlas
<Kilos> still full of flu but otherwise ok ty and you?
<Researcher-> ohhh i hate flu and having it too right now ..
<Kilos> ai!
<Researcher-> I am also fine, working in office
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> 3 weeks now
<Researcher-> today is my 3rd day
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> worst flu i have ever had
<Researcher-> 3 weeks is too much bro
<Kilos> nothing helps
<Researcher-> what medicine you are using ?
<Researcher-> then ill tell you the herbal remedy
<Kilos> ive been through quite a fw different meds and now im taking only honey and ginger
<Researcher-> which will works for you 100% sure :)
<Kilos> cool tell me please , im tired of it now
<Researcher-> well this is amazing because i am giving you some thing close to this
<Researcher-> between how you are taking honey and ginger.. can you tell me your method ?
<Kilos> i just mix them, some i add hot water and the rest i eat with a teaspoon
<Researcher-> nooooo
<Researcher-> thats why it is not effectively working for you
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> hehehehe
<Researcher-> you are eating ginger .. OMG
<Kilos> tell me then
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i have it in powder form
<Researcher-> lol
<Researcher-> now take down the recepie
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> you have to basically make a sort of hot tea
<Researcher-> 1. let water get half boil.
<Researcher-> 2. ADD copped or sliced ginger pieces.. not more then 2 tea spoons.. prefferably 1 or 1/4
<Researcher-> 3.
<Researcher-> let it get boil and add mint leafs and stop the stove
<Researcher-> add small amount of black pepper
<Researcher-> and cover it till it get half cold
<Researcher-> i know you have a question why half cold..
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher-> reason is honey if mix with hot water.. it may turn you tummy to act .. and you may get loose motions
<Researcher-> to avoid let it get half cold or closer
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> then add 2 teaspoon of honey .. and enjoy a delicious hot herbal tea
<Researcher-> this is not only effective for flue.
<Kilos> cool ty ill try that today
<Researcher-> if you add lemon it will become very strong against fat
<Kilos> what fat
<Researcher-> if you add garlic : it will make your heart muscles stronger
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> i eat lots of garlic
<Researcher-> fat mean it will help you get reduce you extra weight.
<Researcher-> garlic is very good thing.
<Kilos> i dont have any extra
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> ohhh yeah cooool
<Kilos> yes but taken raw it tends to drop blood pressure
<Researcher-> for a blood pressure i have a very rarely know remedy
<Researcher-> which is been kept secret for like 500 years
<Kilos> mine get knocked down because of prostate meds
<Researcher-> it transffered with in our families which belongs from india
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> side effect of prostate meds is blood pressure drop
<Kilos> so i eat lots of salt to raise it again
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher-> lol
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> but i have that formulae which actually works ..
<Researcher-> i shared it with a doctor who is my neighbour and also a patient of high blood pressure
<Kilos> ok tell me please
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> you need just 2 items to find.
<Researcher-> Vinigar of Jamun + almond
<Researcher-> 6-7 nos of almond to be put inside quarter filled jamun vinigar in a glass
<Researcher-> put in night and in morning eat and drink both
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> dont check your pressure for 2 days and only stop taking your pressure medicine.
<Researcher-> rest continue
<Researcher-> and in 2 days .. there will be a surprise fall in pressure.
<Kilos> i dont take any bp medicines but i have to take meds for prostate
<Kilos> i take 1/2 teaspoon salt twice a day to raise bp again
<Kilos> when i forget salt it drops to 80/60
<barlas> Hi Researcher-
<Researcher-> hiii barlas
<Researcher-> good morning bro
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> guys ill be back, need to go take sheep to pasture and repair fences
<Researcher-> lol
<Researcher-> Kilos you have a sheep
<Researcher-> and i love the meet of sheep
<Researcher-> :p
<Kilos> i look after neighbours small flock
<barlas> I don't love the meet of sheep. Meat of sheep is okay though :P
<Kilos> yes very tasty
<Researcher-> ohh yeah
<Kilos> i prefer beef though
<Researcher-> Kilos let slaughter it someday together
<Researcher-> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher-> beeef is good but sheep is my ghowddd
<Researcher-> its much yummy
<Kilos> ok ty see you a bit later
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> be good
<Researcher-> ok Kilos keep your sheep away from me
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher-> brb brothers
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-17
 * ashabadi message rhct how are you sir?
